# oak leaf creeping fig



## JBR (May 8, 2006)

I can't quite seem to get this to grow in my tank it is fairly moist and gets a medium amount of light. I've had it for about a month and have only gotten 1 or 2 new leaves


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

From what I've heard, that particular variety of Creeping Fig grows a bit slower than the normal stuff we're used to seeing.

So long as it isn't dying!


----------



## JBR (May 8, 2006)

a few of the leaves did turn yellow :?


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Some plants need time to go through an adjustment period. Especially if they were growing in a hanging basket or pot outside or in a outdoor nursery where the conditions were different.

Just give it some time. Can't rush mother nature all the time!

:wink:


----------



## JBR (May 8, 2006)

thanks I have a tendency to overanalize these things (what with my black thumb and all)


----------



## RGB (Jan 15, 2006)

Be patient. I have had a cutting of this in my tank for over a month and it hasn't done a thing other than turn yellow and lose it's leaves. I am finally starting to notice some new growth so i guess it just needed a while to acclimate. Never throw any clippings out unless you are absolutely sure they are dead.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Thats funny you say that Ron. Because of my laziness, I left a cutting of Begonia thelmae in a viv that I started that MELTED to absolutely nothingness. Well for once, my laziness paid off and the cutting sprouted new growth after about 10 days or so. Its now doing great!

Its true, don't EVER throw away cuttings unless you're positive there is no chance of saving it.


----------



## devin mac (Oct 4, 2004)

yeah, i noticed this stuff takes a period of time to start kicking in with teh new growth. just keep it nice and wet, and give it a resonable amount of light. it'll grow for ya.


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

Mine has done best at the top of my viv where it is dryer. And by mean best, it's flat out packet tight: 








I've got almost no growth down below the half way point in this tank. I don't remember exactly how long it took to get established, but it wasn't long and didn't show any signs of stress.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Mike thats interesting b/c I've noticed that the regular creeping fig does better in the parts of my vivs where it gets a bit less water but much more light. I've got some that has even taken on a fluorescent-like green color. Very nice looking.

I'm gonna have to get some of his oak leaf variety to try out.


----------



## JBR (May 8, 2006)

maybe thats the problem because I think it getting pretty wet

Thanks everybody
John


----------

